# " The Power Of Now"



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

hello everyone, just a quick post. My doctor Wanted me to read this book " *The Power Of Now"* a guide to spirtiual enlightinment... Suppose to make you think better , im having a hard time starting the book, i was wondering if anyone had read it.. and there thoughts...

ps: if you know of any other books that have helped you please let me know.
- michelle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes I've read it! It's an exelent book and has had some benifits with my struggles. I would highly recomend it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

well yeah ive been trying to read it its just hard to get into


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Well basically the overview of the book is that most emotional problems develope out of thinking too much and it talks about how to quiet the mind, especally during stressful events, in order to reach a sence of peace during the most difficult times.


----------

